

Ask HN: What conventions do you use for naming your funcs, vars, ids & classes? - Jack_R


======
LarryMade2
First, use whatever popular formatting is used in whatever language you are in
(i.e. in PHP - UPPERCASE for constants, camelCase for functions, etc.) Benefit
is your code is just compatible with most of the other code out there.

then for me - be as descriptive and terse as possible in naming:

    
    
      function validateScheduleArray($schedulearray) {...
    

For database fields I include the referencing table in the fieldname, (foreign
keys may have the other table's name):

i.e. contact table:

    
    
      contact_id
      customer_id
      contact_type
      contact_description
      contact_info
    

or for more specific if you have similar tables in a large database:

    
    
      videocontact_id
      videocustomer_id
      videocontact_type
      videocontact_description
      videocontact_info
    

with that you always have an idea where something originated from.

Also I tend to go with singular terms for names in tables and fields. (contact
instead of contacts) for fields with multiple values I use something like:
contact_statlist

The more your source reads like psuedocode the easier it is to understand and
maintain.

------
jameswyse
I try to stick to the most common conventions for the language I'm using.

For JavaScript this means:

* Classes use camelCase and start with an uppercase letter: BlogPost

* Constants are all uppercase: PASSWORD

* All other variables (including function names) are camelCase: getAllPosts

------
H3g3m0n
You should probably specify in what language. I would use a totally different
scene for C++, Java, C and so on. Normally I try and gravitate to the norm,
unless there is something that anoys me.

For example I dislike C++'s standard to appending _m to local variables. ie
vabiable_m. If you need to be specific just use this->variable.

For you JavaScript devlopers, If you want to really annoy fellow devs, try
unicode!

var ♼ = 12; var ㊹ = 44.0; var π = 3.0;

<http://mathiasbynens.be/notes/javascript-identifiers>

------
ElongatedTowel
Classes: camelCase CONSTANTS: UPPERCASE variables_and_methods:
lowercase_underscore

I think that's fine with PEP8. I'm not 100% on how to name things that can be
abbreviated. I dislike using img, pwd, tmp or similar in my code, but js or id
is fine and I often use db or app, but I don't feel happy about it for some
reason.

------
achalv
I name them as they are, in lowercase. Occasionally in Camel Case, in the
event I have, say, a getter/setter. I personally dislike pressing the shift
button to write stuff in camel case, it breaks my flow of typing (weird, I
know.)

------
user3487
I name them what they are. A piece of pizza is a piece of pizza, not a bowl of
soup.

